# David Healey's sample library building livestreams



## d.healey (Nov 2, 2018)

I've been thinking of doing some livestreams demonstrating how I edit samples and build instruments in HISE (I can show some stuff in Kontakt too) and I'm just wanting a show of hands to see if there is enough interest to make it worth doing. 

I'd be covering topics like recording and editing samples, noise removal, tuning, release triggers, scripting, etc. But the main idea is I'll start with something and let your questions and comments guide the show.

So is this something you'd be interested in seeing?


----------



## JEPA (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello @d.healey ! I am interested. A contribution to your idea could be to make it in layers or steps or phases:

*Beginners - simplest steps:*
1. import samples (without editing or already pre-edited)
2. mapping/scripting
3. export instrument (AU, VST)
4. ready

then going ahead to more complex steps like you have already said...


d.healey said:


> recording and editing samples, noise removal, tuning, release triggers, scripting, etc



then *Intermediate *(tunning, looping...), and somewhere in the future *Advanced* (sound design, transition-legato samples triggering, effects, signal routing, etc.)...

Congrats to your spirit of sharing knowledge and thank you


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 2, 2018)

That would be a whole lot of tutorial though.

The advantage of a work-livestream is that you can just... work. I do watch 3D and Substance Stream sometimes while working. It's nice!


----------



## d.healey (Nov 2, 2018)

MA-Simon said:


> That would be a whole lot of tutorial though.
> 
> The advantage of a work-livestream is that you can just... work. I do watch 3D and Substance Stream sometimes while working. It's nice!


Yes this is more what I was thinking of. I probably should have said but I won't be charging for the live streams and it won't be an instructional course like I've done in the past. It will be much more casual.


----------



## Tod (Nov 2, 2018)

I'd like to be involved David, but I'm wondering if there will be a conflict with the time zones? I see your here now, or you were 30 minutes ago, it's nearly 4:00PM here.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 2, 2018)

Tod said:


> I'd like to be involved David, but I'm wondering if there will be a conflict with the time zones? I see your here now, or you were 30 minutes ago, it's nearly 4:00PM here.


Well I guess if it's on a weekend we can find a time that would suit most people. I rather stream in the evening here so I think that would work out okay.


----------



## Tod (Nov 2, 2018)

Well if you did it around this time of the day, give or take, it would be okay.

I voted yes, so regardless hopefully I can catch it.


----------



## Levitanus (Nov 2, 2018)

Very good idea))
I'm making something (offline) too. But not a course. Some sort of sample-world likbez for mocapers))
P.S. attach a link after all. I have performances today and tomorrow, can't watch.


----------



## pbattersby (Nov 3, 2018)

d.healey said:


> I've been thinking of doing some livestreams demonstrating how I edit samples and build instruments in HISE



I'd definitely be interested in watching a detailed video on using HISE to create instruments. I've been wondering what I could do with my .sfz based library with HISE scripting instead. So a video seeing someone using HISE in real time to build an instrument would be interesting to me though I likely wouldn't watch it live, I'd wait for it to be posted and watch it later.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2018)

There seems to be enough interest to make this worthwhile. How does this Saturday suit everyone? I was thinking of sometime in the evening UK time, maybe around 7pm.


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 7, 2018)

Cool! I'd be into it. What platform are you using for the livestreaming? e.g. YouTube, Twitch etc..-


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2018)

scottbuckley said:


> Cool! I'd be into it. What platform are you using for the livestreaming? e.g. YouTube, Twitch etc..-


No idea yet, I've never done it before! I tested YouTube last night but I could only get it to detect my webcam, if I can stream my desktop to it then I'll use YouTube, if not it will be some other service, possibly Twitch.


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 7, 2018)

d.healey said:


> No idea yet, I've never done it before! I tested YouTube last night but I could only get it to detect my webcam, if I can stream my desktop to it then I'll use YouTube, if not it will be some other service, possibly Twitch.


Cool! Both YT and Twitch are easy to use. I might also recommend trying out streaming software like OBS (free software), which has a lot of functionality built in for live streaming, such as setting up webcams and showing desktops all in the same window. Could be handy? 

https://obsproject.com/
https://streamlabs.com/ (OBS, but even more functionality)


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2018)

scottbuckley said:


> Cool! Both YT and Twitch are easy to use. I might also recommend trying out streaming software like OBS (free software), which has a lot of functionality built in for live streaming, such as setting up webcams and showing desktops all in the same window. Could be handy?
> 
> https://obsproject.com/
> https://streamlabs.com/ (OBS, but even more functionality)



I use OBS for screen capture, I hadn't heard of the streamlabs fork, I'll check that out!

Edit: Seems they only provide a Windows binary unfortunately and I can't be bothered building it myself, I'll stick with OBS for now


----------



## Tod (Nov 7, 2018)

d.healey said:


> There seems to be enough interest to make this worthwhile. How does this Saturday suit everyone? I was thinking of sometime in the evening UK time, maybe around 7pm.



Sounds good David, can you tell me what time (your time) you posted the post, just above this one.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2018)

Tod said:


> Sounds good David, can you tell me what time (your time) you posted the post, just above this one.


The time stamp shows 12:04pm for me which sounds about right. 

And I've just been doing some tests with OBS and YouTube and I like it so I will be streaming on YouTube.


----------



## Tod (Nov 7, 2018)

Okay, I think that makes your 7:00PM to be about my 2:00PM, heh heh, I think.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 8, 2018)

Here's the link for the stream, see you on Saturday (7pm UK)


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 8, 2018)

When are you doing it david (uk time)? Also can't follow you via that video there are no forwarding links in it.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 8, 2018)

Will Blackburn said:


> When are you doing it david (uk time)? Also can't follow you via that video there are no forwarding links in it.


Oops I forgot to make the link public! I've updated the post above with the time.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 10, 2018)

See you in 30 minutes!


----------



## JEPA (Nov 10, 2018)

thanks for the stream! very interesting, will attend forthcoming ones!

Best,
Jorge


----------



## Tod (Nov 10, 2018)

Yeah David, I thought it was great. 

And I sorry if I confused you, what I was trying to do what get you to zoom in close vertically in the manual mode of ReaTune. That really shows what is going on in the sample.

You did a good job, very relaxed, and well done.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks guys, was nice to have you there. We'll do another one in a month or so (when I have enough things to talk about).


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 13, 2018)

Dammit I missed it! Looking forward to the next one! :D


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Nov 13, 2018)

Will this be on YouTube d.healey? Not to sound like im five but it's literally my birthday party on Saturday but I would really love to see your process...


----------



## d.healey (Nov 13, 2018)

DervishCapkiner said:


> Will this be on YouTube d.healey? Not to sound like im five but it's literally my birthday party on Saturday but I would really love to see your process...


You missed it, it was last Saturday.

It's already on YouTube, click the link on page 1. Happy Birthday! :D


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you and thank you kindly same to you when it comes! 
Really looking forward to watching this


----------



## d.healey (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm planning to do another livestream around the 9th of December. I was thinking we could build a project in HISE start to finish with GUI and some scripting. Might take more than one session to complete it.

So my question is what should we build... any suggestions?


----------



## GeneraStudios (Nov 29, 2018)

d.healey said:


> I'm planning to do another livestream around the 9th of December. I was thinking we could build a project in HISE start to finish with GUI and some scripting. Might take more than one session to complete it.
> 
> So my question is what should we build... any suggestions?



This sounds very cool, i've been meaning to dive into HISE! 

I think it would be cool to see something basic, like a sampled synth. That way you could go from mapping, to looping, to GUI's and scripting, to exporting and release pretty quickly.


----------



## yannistzav (Dec 4, 2018)

d.healey said:


> I'm planning to do another livestream around the 9th of December. I was thinking we could build a project in HISE start to finish with GUI and some scripting. Might take more than one session to complete it.
> 
> So my question is what should we build... any suggestions?



Hi David! Thanks for everything you share  It's very nice of you to upload the videos in YouTube for us who can't watch the stream.

In case you work in Kontakt, I'd like to see you working with loops in sync and daw tempo implementations and stuff. Why would you choose TM instead of BM in engine etc. if that's any familiar to you.

If you go with HISE, I don't have any recommendations as I haven't worked in HISE before, so everything will be new to me.

Keep up the good work!
Cheers!


----------



## d.healey (Dec 4, 2018)

yannistzav said:


> In case you work in Kontakt, I'd like to see you working with loops in sync and daw tempo implementations and stuff. Why would you choose TM instead of BM in engine etc. if that's any familiar to you.!


Hi, thank you for watching!

I don't use Kontakt any more except for some work I do for other developers. I've never really used the time machine or beat machine modes much but generally Kontakt will automatically sync them to the host.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi Guys, going to do another livestream tomorrow evening (7pm UK time).

Post your questions here if you can't make it and I'll answer them during the stream. I'm going to be focusing on HISE and building some kind of instrument.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for watching, hope you found something useful in my ramblings


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Dec 13, 2018)

Very interesting streams, David! Thanks for this useful information!


----------

